# UBER taking 40%-50%?!?



## Pageaetown (Mar 24, 2020)

Took about 5 rides today, and I’m guessing UBER is trying to make up for this slow time. The example below is just one of the rides. RIDICULOUS!!

UBER give back to your people during this time!!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks like a normal split to me.


----------



## Pageaetown (Mar 24, 2020)

Illini said:


> Looks like a normal split to me.


$35 fare..$20 to the driver?..That's some BS!!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Pageaetown said:


> $35 fare..$20 to the driver?..That's some BS!!


I agree, but we agreed to specific per mile and per minute rates. In theory, we shouldn't care what Uber takes from the total pax fare.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> I agree, but we agreed to specific per mile and per minute rates. In theory, we shouldn't care what Uber takes from the total pax fare.


Why is this a difficult concept for some drivers to grasp?


----------



## Pageaetown (Mar 24, 2020)

I understand the per mile/minute rates, but there is no way UBER should be charging these riders more(which I was told today by a rider)and not extending a surge to the drivers


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

This is what Uber & Lyft think about their ants:


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Pageaetown said:


> I understand the per mile/minute rates, but there is no way UBER should be charging these riders more(which I was told today by a rider)and not extending a surge to the drivers


Going down this rabbit hole gets you nowhere. You get angry and bitter and depressed, and nothing about the situation will change.

Riders agree to the price that shows up on their app. If they don't like it, they can wait it out or take another mode of transportation.

Life is full of decisions that *we *make.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Just one questing, did Uber pay you what the current agreement says? If anybody should complain, it should be the paying customer.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Pageaetown said:


> I understand the per mile/minute rates, but there is no way UBER should be charging these riders more(which I was told today by a rider)and not extending a surge to the drivers


Why not? they got to pay for things too.

You complain driver isn't getting paid well... dude, show me a job where the owner of a business give majority of his earnings to the people who actually did the job. You want to rake in all the dollars... be the owner. Then you will see if it's easy money, and that the people working for you (doing what a 16 year can get licensed to do in this case) should get paid more.

Seriously, some entitlement of the drivers is just wow.

Be happy you are getting paid at all for what you are doing.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I drove a woman to the Philly airport last week.
Her direct flight to San Fran was $19. Her Uber ride was $22.
I received $12
No tip
Pretty standard hahahaha


----------



## Kashi03445 (Feb 24, 2020)

Did you just find out?? Lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You just need to get better at

_$$Longtripping$$_


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

Lyft does it too! Uber and lyft take 50%


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seatacdriver said:


> Lyft does it too! Uber and lyft take 50%


In 2019 Goober and Gryft combined earned 22.3% of all my fares. Every single day they actually lose money on at least 1 of my fares.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I drove a woman to the Philly airport last week.
> Her direct flight to San Fran was $19.


$19 for a flight from Philadelphia to San Francisco???? Crazy...

My wife was going to Japan to visit our son in the AF for her spring break and the ticket from LAX was $1048 in late February. Not a bad price but I did go with price alerts and the latest "price alert" was $6084!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks like they are adjusting their service fee to take more of the fare. On sunday did a 24 mile trip from the airport and their service fee was $5.34.

did a airport trip from airport 14 miles and Uber service fee was $11.36. Now i understand we are paid time and distance, maybe the rider tipped and uber kept it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Pageaetown said:


> Took about 5 rides today, and I'm guessing UBER is trying to make up for this slow time. The example below is just one of the rides. RIDICULOUS!!
> 
> UBER give back to your people during this time!!


On Uber's side 100% here! As always.

Have no idea what your complaint is?
This ride pro rates to $45.00/hour without taking tips into consideration.

Let's try to be a little more appreciative.
&#128526;



Pageaetown said:


> $35 fare..$20 to the driver?..That's some BS!!


So what? Stop whining.

Myself, couldn't care less what the rider pays. In fact, it's really none of your business.

We signed up for it.

UBER ROCKS!

My two cents
&#128526;



Pageaetown said:


> I understand the per mile/minute rates, but there is no way UBER should be charging these riders more(which I was told today by a rider)and not extending a surge to the drivers


Why shouldn't they? This will help them achieve profitability much faster.


----------



## Uberdriver5959 (Sep 27, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Why not? they got to pay for things too.
> 
> You complain driver isn't getting paid well... dude, show me a job where the owner of a business give majority of his earnings to the people who actually did the job. You want to rake in all the dollars... be the owner. Then you will see if it's easy money, and that the people working for you (doing what a 16 year can get licensed to do in this case) should get paid more.
> 
> ...


Dmoney155 is right,
I have another business of repairs in restaurants where I am the boss and I charge about $50 an hour for labor.
But the jobs are not coming in every day.
With Uber and Lyft you bust your behind and Hemorrhoids (for some of us over 50) but can bring home $200 a day, very day.
Yes, I curse Uber and the passengers that don't tip every day, but look at us now, 
sitting at home and driving the wife crazy instead of driving like crazy for Uber (pretty good English skills for an Uber driver, right?).
Stay safe out there.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> You just need to get better at
> 
> _$$Longtrippinghauling$$_


FIFY


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Pageaetown said:


> Took about 5 rides today, and I'm guessing UBER is trying to make up for this slow time. The example below is just one of the rides. RIDICULOUS!!
> 
> UBER give back to your people during this time!!


we are being robbed for a long time already. Everything they say is bull crap. The only way to make this right is for the drivers to kepp 70% of the full fare. No more actions from Dara are required.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> Be happy you are getting paid at all for what you are doing.


You _are_ kidding right? Running an APP is not easy?

One day there will be a third RideShare APP run from a living room of a non greedy IT, same as Craigslist, without all the Community Bulls$#& to show you just how easy it is. And to show you just how easy non-greed can be.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

This is why many drivers long haul all they can. I can't tell you how many riders I pick up that tell me it took 2x as long to get here as it did to get back and that the return route is not the same route they was taken on.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> You _are_ kidding right? Running an APP is not easy?
> 
> One day there will be a third RideShare APP run from a living room of a non greedy IT, same as Craigslist, without all the Community Bulls$#& to show you just how easy it is. And to show you just how easy non-greed can be.


No, I'm not kidding. And your statement is exactly why you don't deserve more than you are getting. Any nerd with half IT skill can run an app. But they are not doing just that. It takes more than running an app to make uber what it is today. If it was just running an app, there be crapload of uber like platforms.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Pageaetown said:


> Took about 5 rides today, and I'm guessing UBER is trying to make up for this slow time. The example below is just one of the rides. RIDICULOUS!!
> 
> UBER give back to your people during this time!!


They've been doing that for years, where ya been?



Illini said:


> I agree, but we agreed to specific per mile and per minute rates. In theory, we shouldn't care what Uber takes from the total pax fare.


In theory, that's a stupid statement. If uber paid you $8 for a short trip, but charged the pax $50 or a 5x surge without telling the driver there is a surge, would you care?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> They've been doing that for years, where ya been?
> 
> 
> In theory, that's a stupid statement. If uber paid you $8 for a short trip, but charged the pax $50 or a 5x surge without telling the driver there is a surge, would you care?


when those false allegations start filing in because PAX are trying to get out of surge inflated rides you'll start caring then.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Pageaetown said:


> Took about 5 rides today, and I'm guessing UBER is trying to make up for this slow time. The example below is just one of the rides. RIDICULOUS!!
> 
> UBER give back to your people during this time!!


Uber and Lyft, along with many of the tech companies that hire independant contractors are just modern day "Robber Barons."


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

uber - we are taking 50...cough...i mean 25% of your earning, now get out there and risk your life!


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

In my experience since they switched to the flat fare thing, it seems like when there's a big gap like that, it's usually just because Uber calculated the trip on a LONGER ROUTE. Often times for me this is a route that will take me onto the freeway. These are usually more distance, but sometimes less time. But that still equates to a more expensive route. Take the longer route and the problem is solved!


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Why is this a difficult concept for some drivers to grasp?


Because some still remember the good old days even pre fare wars


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber cares! 👍


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> On Uber's side 100% here! As always.
> 
> Have no idea what your complaint is?
> This ride pro rates to $45.00/hour without taking tips into consideration.
> ...


They are quite profitable with ride share. What put them in the hole was the vast amount spent on autonomous cars and fiddling with uber eats.

We own, operate, repair, insure, and gas our own cars. All they do is provide an app. We should have more, especially, during this pandemic. Uber is fortunate that anyone is willing to drive at this time.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> They are quite profitable with ride share. What put them in the hole was the vast amount spent on autonomous cars and fiddling with uber eats.
> 
> We own, operate, repair, insure, and gas our own cars. All they do is provide an app. We should have more, especially, during this pandemic. Uber is fortunate that anyone is willing to drive at this time.


Drivers are extremely fortunate to have an opportunity, as flexible as Uber, to earn EXTRA income during difficult times.

THANKS UBER!
&#128077;



NoPool4Me said:


> They are quite profitable with ride share. What put them in the hole was the vast amount spent on autonomous cars and fiddling with uber eats.
> 
> We own, operate, repair, insure, and gas our own cars. All they do is provide an app. We should have more, especially, during this pandemic. Uber is fortunate that anyone is willing to drive at this time.


Thanks, you just proved my point!
&#128526;


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Escoman said:


> Because some still remember the good old days even pre fare wars


Times change.


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> Why not? they got to pay for things too.
> 
> You complain driver isn't getting paid well... dude, show me a job where the owner of a business give majority of his earnings to the people who actually did the job. You want to rake in all the dollars... be the owner. Then you will see if it's easy money, and that the people working for you (doing what a 16 year can get licensed to do in this case) should get paid more.
> 
> ...





MiamiKid said:


> Drivers are extremely fortunate to have an opportunity, as flexible as Uber, to earn EXTRA income during difficult times.
> 
> THANKS UBER!
> &#128077;
> ...


Pick up your check at window 3.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Illini said:


> I agree, but we agreed to specific per mile and per minute rates. In theory, we shouldn't care what Uber takes from the total pax fare.


The driver used to get 80% of the fare. When it was Prime Time/Surge, we got 80% of a fare that was sometimes 3 times higher than it normally was.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> The driver used to get 80% of the fare. When it was Prime Time/Surge, we got 80% of a fare that was sometimes 3 times higher than it normally was.


And those days are LONG gone.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> And those days are LONG gone.


This Covid-19 slowdown will be the thing that forces me to quit driving...as I should have done LONG ago.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> This Covid-19 slowdown will be the thing that forces me to quit driving...as I should have done LONG ago.


You'll kick it right back up. Too much fun not to! &#128513;
&#128077;


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> This Covid-19 slowdown will be the thing that forces me to quit driving...as I should have done LONG ago.


One has to wonder how long before risk of catching disease is gone. Anyone driving should update profile to show riders that if they have a cold/cough or sneezes they should cancel the ride. If not, you will stop the ride at first sign of illness. That is the only way to safely drive these days.

They should also expect windows to be open at least half way in back for fresh air. Safety for all.

My fix is to not drive until this mess normalizes. My last ride was in February and I had a few weeks of being sick. Getting sick again is the last thing I want to risk.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Why is this a difficult concept for some drivers to grasp?


Many drivers don't read.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> we are being robbed for a long time already. Everything they say is bull crap. The only way to make this right is for the drivers to kepp 70% of the full fare. No more actions from Dara are required.


You will never win this one on this site.

Yes I agree the price has been going up daily and it doesn't seem to get passed down.

On the other hand Uber/Lyft do much more with there money to expand there buisness and to be more greedy in more areas to make more money. Yes Craigslist did it and I do believe someday that will happen as well.I wish Craigslist would add a driver app drivers would make more and passengers pay less. Think both passenger and driver would save money though then you wouldn't receive all the benefits that Uber offers there drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> we are being robbed for a long time already. Everything they say is bull crap. The only way to make this right is for the drivers to kepp 70% of the full fare. No more actions from Dara are required.


Get over it. I'm taking Uber's side here. Stop complaining.

If you don't like it, start your car service. Man up.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

The, “Uber takes too much” argument cracks me up.

look at the last job you worked. Did you ever, ever say, “wow, the sales of this company are up 50% this year, they should give me part of that.“

when you take a job, you agree to the compensation you’re going to receive. if you think your income should go up as sales increase, start your own business. Until then, either be happy with what you are getting paid, or quit.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Get over it. I'm taking Uber's side here. Stop complaining.
> 
> If you don't like it, start your car service. Man up.


I can assure you that as soon as I can find a job (hopeless now with this virus) I will leave UBER as a part time job which is the way to do it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> I can assure you that as soon as I can find a job (hopeless now with this virus) I will leave UBER as a part time job which is the way to do it.


And in the meantime be appreciative for what you have.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ggrezzi said:


> I can assure you that as soon as I can find a job (hopeless now with this virus) I will leave UBER as a part time job which is the way to do it.


Walmart is hiring

lol


----------

